# can anyone tell me how to blue/black cohosh for blighted ovum?



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, after reading a lot of stories on blighted ovum, I'm not wanting to wait for several weeks, months or worse. I have some blue cohosh coming to me, got black cohosh and shepherd's purse. CAn anyone tell me how to combine them for labor induction with this blighted ovum?

I'm using the dried herb (root) in infusion form, not tincture, if that helps.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I have 2 different recipes I used for the tincture forms, but I don't know how to use the infusion forms. 'The Natural Pregnancy Book' recommends using the tincture form (as does 'Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year' I think, but I don't own that one).

Let me know if you want the info that I do have...


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks! I had the WWHCY book and know the tincture routine, but have objections to using alcohol (and even if it were available, gylcerine isn't very effective).


----------

